# Where is the TiVo remote control iPhone app?



## gman622

if it can control iTunes over wifi...then it should be able to control the TiVo?
or at least show a better NowPlaying...
in an iPhon-ish way....


----------



## wmcbrine

It's here:

http://code.google.com/p/tivoremote/


----------



## gman622

shoulda clarified...an 'officially sanctioned' app that doesn't require a jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Distortedloop

wmcbrine said:


> It's here:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/tivoremote/


It would be really cool to see that one in the official iTunes App Store! I used it as a jailbreak app, but with the new firmware, not so interested in jailbreaking.


----------



## benh57

How about you buy me an iphone and pay the service, i'll code it up. 


-Ben (iphoneless mac dev.)


----------



## gman622

Or how about you buy me a MacBook Pro and i'll develop it

gman (macless iphone-having coder)


----------



## jkalnin

I continue to hope for an iPhone Tivo Mobile app. I doubt anything official will ever happen.


----------



## Chip Chanko

I'd at least like a streamlined mobile website where we can remote schedule from a phone. The yahoo listings keep crashing the iphone browser and tivo's website is one of the slowest I've ever been on (what's the deal there???). A mobile site like this would be great for any phone with a browser. Or does something like this already exist?


----------



## verbaldave

Agreed Chip. The red tape BS of creating a TiVo app wouldn't matter if there was a solid mobile site. If it isn't in the works now, they need to get crankin! =)


----------



## Thunderclap

What I would like is a simplified version of their site so I could check my account as well as search and schedule programs. On the slower edge network navigating their site is a pain.


----------



## hcky21

Has anyone heard about a web app or App Store app being developed? i think it would make so much sense to have something made...


----------



## DVDerek

What would REALLY be cool is if any TiVo Remote application supported entering text data on the TiVo. Setting up wish lists using the TiVo remote is a royal pain. Enough to really discourage the process, frankly.

The apple remote application for the iPhone allows the iPhone to be used to enter text when it is controlling an AppleTV. Does anyone know if the TiVo software supports sending letter codes to the box?


----------



## EVizzle

gman622 said:


> Or how about you buy me a MacBook Pro and i'll develop it
> 
> gman (macless iphone-having coder)


Or pay me to sit next to you and control the Tivo while you press on your iphone!

evizzle (friendless coder, lol)


----------



## jjburke77

wmcbrine said:


> It's here:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/tivoremote/


I too am looking for a non-jailbroken app and would pay a reasonable sum. Possibly up to $10 (I of course would prefer free- $5) for the following items.

1. remotely program shows from a guide
a. both on the local network (when at home)
b. and from the web (edge, 3g, wifi) when away from home.
2. View what is an the Tivo
3. Control your tivo from the iphone while on local network
4. transfer items to home server or other tivos
5. Transcoding from cross platform desktop app and transfer to iPhone. This is a big ask and possibly a dream but hey those of us who can't code at all can afford to dream big since we have no idea how much work is involved.

If anyone knows anything about this type of thing being developed I would volunteer my iPhone as a Beta test rig, and help anyway I can. Thank you for your time and work.

cheers.


----------



## zer0one

http://i.tv/ now has a free app in the appStore that works as a guide. They claim the next release will have the ability to "Remote Record TV shows to your DVR". I dont know if they mean tivo, but its worth watching.

There are several sites that have the feature to schedule TiVo recordings ( tv.yahoo.com/listings and tvguide.com). Its just that non of them have friendly iPhone views.

A full on TiVo app is needed though. A remote control, guide, and scheduler would be awesome.

I would also pay for a dedicated iPhone app


----------



## shirlen123

the following link talks about a TiVo beta mobile site just launched for remote scheduling. I would still love a native app for the iPhone with the remote control ability....at least this is a step in the right direction!!

http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/11/25/tivo.mobile.for.iphone/

the actual site:

https://m.tivo.com/


----------



## jweaver15

iTunes finally added a new app (called "RemoteT") that is a remote control for the tivo HD/series 3. I got it yesterday for $0.99 and it works really well. It is simple to setup since it automatically detects tivos on your home network. The interface is plain, but maybe they will improve it with future upgrades. It would be nice if they combined the functionality of it with the "DVR shows" app and the "iTV app".


----------



## rrwcm

As of 01/22/09 there are two apps in the iTunes store - "DVR Remote" and "RemoteT". Both seem to work the basic Tivo functions but lack the additional universal remote things like Power On/Off and Volume control. Not a total replacement for the Tivo remote, but kinda neat to have on your phone.


----------



## jweaver15

a new app was just added to the iTunes store called "DVR remote" that seems to be a combination of RemoteT and DRV shows...looks promising, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mindflux

DVR remote looks pretty nice.


----------



## azmp1

shirlen123 said:


> the following link talks about a TiVo beta mobile site just launched for remote scheduling. I would still love a native app for the iPhone with the remote control ability....at least this is a step in the right direction!!
> 
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/11/25/tivo.mobile.for.iphone/
> 
> the actual site:
> 
> https://m.tivo.com/


m.tivo is excellent, it works great. using it on iphone feels more like an app then a website. also you can save the bookmark as tivo icon on the home screen making it even more like a real app.


----------



## Jkulak

The app use to exist on the Apple ITunes site. My wife has it on her phone and uses it frequently, but it no longer exist on the Apple site. Can someone tell me where to get it or why it went away? J


----------



## MikeAndrews

Jkulak said:


> The app use to exist on the Apple ITunes site. My wife has it on her phone and uses it frequently, but it no longer exist on the Apple site. Can someone tell me where to get it or why it went away? J


http://www.stutsmansoft.com/page0/page3/page3.html
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dvr-remote/id301759016?mt=8


----------

